# Pritchard Nipples



## Coyote Night Acres (Dec 27, 2010)

Picked up a pack of pritchard nipples today to use for upcoming kids this season. Not really planning to bottle all the kids, but want to have these just in case I need to, or have any sale bucklings born that I can just start off on a bottle and sell as a bottle kid. Last year we used these lamb nipples that went on to huge calf bottles and it was a pain to stretch over the tops of these big bottles, they leaked, and were really big for a kid. Tried the black lamb nipples that go over a pop bottle, but they didn't let air in and collapsed all the time. So this year we decided to try the pritchard nipples. Now how big of a hole do I need to cut on then end? Should I just put a slit in it or what? They were a little more pricey so I don't want to mess these up. Thanks :type:


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Put a little slit in it ...put it on a bottle with water in it and see if ...it is the amount of want to come out of it....if it isn't enough... then slit just a wee bit more.....do the slits small ....so you don't over slit it...LOL


----------



## WalnutGroveFarm (Sep 27, 2008)

I just want to say I love these nipples they are what I use. My babies like them real well.


----------



## Coyote Night Acres (Dec 27, 2010)

Thanks, did what you said about starting small till you get the right flow and I think they are perfect. I'm all set for kidding, now I have to wait ........ first one due is on Monday no signs of her going anytime soon. I do thank you though, cuase I was so worried about messing them up.


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

With the Pritchards I just snip the little tab at the top flush with the nipple. Also, Pritchards DO NOT work on Coca Cola product bottles, the threads are too short and the ring on the nipple doesn't get low enough to create a good seal..causing leaks.
Pepsi products work best....as does those plastic 16 oz Coors Light bottles  

Be sure to remove the plastic safety ring from the bottle top to ensure a tight fit.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Like Liz, I just snip the tip off. I have 12 oz Mountain Dew bottles and they work great.


----------



## kkrogulski (Mar 17, 2015)

If you are looking for better sterilization in a bottle, Jones Soda bottles work the best.


----------



## Goats Rock (Jun 20, 2011)

liz said:


> With the Pritchards I just snip the little tab at the top flush with the nipple. Also, Pritchards DO NOT work on Coca Cola product bottles, the threads are too short and the ring on the nipple doesn't get low enough to create a good seal..causing leaks.
> Pepsi products work best....as does those plastic 16 oz Coors Light bottles
> 
> Be sure to remove the plastic safety ring from the bottle top to ensure a tight fit.


DH is gonna have to switch from Keystone Light cans to Coors Light bottles! After all, it is for the babies! :greengrin:


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

liz said:


> With the Pritchards I just snip the little tab at the top flush with the nipple. Also, Pritchards DO NOT work on Coca Cola product bottles, the threads are too short and the ring on the nipple doesn't get low enough to create a good seal..causing leaks.
> Pepsi products work best....as does those plastic 16 oz Coors Light bottles
> 
> Be sure to remove the plastic safety ring from the bottle top to ensure a tight fit.


 No one ever told me this. In my ignorance I gave up on Pritchards.
I use the black lamb ones. They stretch nicely onto a beer bottle.
During bottle feeding season we cant go outside with our own beverage.;-)


----------

